# who wears a ankle holster and what is in it



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i have used one for J frame and small keltec, lcp type guns , trying out this forbs for a xdsc40, it is a bit diff , it has a little noticeable weight to it 

so what do you carry


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If I'm not wearing shorts then I have one on. I used to carry a .357 snubbie, but changed to a Sig P230. It goes everywhere with me. When I switch to shorts it goes in an IWB or a pocket holster and backs up my G23.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Honestly, i dont think someone would be able to draw an ankle holstered weapon quick enough in a confrontation, fine for backup


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

J-Frame 642 with Extreme Shock ammo. I usually carry with a Clip Draw but will wear this rig at times if I'm dressed more formally. As per drawing the weapon, with good practice and developed muscle memory, I have learned to draw this weapon effectively and with great confidence. There are excellent drills available on YouTube, check em out.


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Scandium j frame 357 hammer less. I use a renegade holster that I have only found at gold mine pawn in daphne al. It's my 3rd one and they are the best I have found in my 13 years of carrying.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I've tried them all. Galco ankle glove is by far the most comfortable, and the best.....:thumbsup:


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

doubt zimmerman would have been able to draw if he was rocking an ankle holster


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Pensacolaw said:


> doubt zimmerman would have been able to draw if he was rocking an ankle holster


That means that the dirtbag POS would still be beating folks ass for no reason... Glad he got what was coming to him.... Zimmerman for president 2012:thumbsup:


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Galco ankle hoster for Glock 27. Usually only wear it with slacks while at Church or if I need to dress up.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I would personally only wear an ankle holster as back-up to a belt carry gun in uniform. I prefer pocket carry over ankle carry any day of the week for business casual attire.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I carry a grenade launcher on my ankle.....!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> I carry a grenade launcher on my ankle.....!


Stanley??? Is that you?? :001_huh:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

scubapro said:


> I would personally only wear an ankle holster as back-up to a belt carry gun in uniform. I prefer pocket carry over ankle carry any day of the week for business casual attire.


I much prefer the same also. Carrying in a suit or tuxedo has always been the most difficult to dress to the gun for me. Depending on attire I can IWB, but pocket carry has always worked for me in a suit or tuxedo.


----------



## BadWx57 (Aug 12, 2012)

I carry a 642 .38 cal in a DeSantis ankle holster.


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

I wear an ankle holster in addition to my pocket/pants guns. I currently carry a Taurus P738 .380 down there. It is a reliable gun, but has no safety at all...so I wear it near the ankle instead of around my crotchular region. I would not wear an ankle gun as my primary carry. Primary carry should be something that you can bring with you no matter what you are wearing. Same gun, same place, all the time.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The only place that ankle carry provides easy access -- is sitting in a car. Otherwise, you have to place yourself in a vulnerable position in order to reach and draw the weapon. No thanks -- I'll stick with IWB & pocket carry.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2010)

*Kel-tec P-32*

Kel-tec P-32


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

As of yet I havent found, Or tried one that felt right. But there has been a couple mentioned on this thread worth looking at. Always kept a lil pocket rocket, or Get off me mag, To get me back to a primary firearm. Some of us dont bend or raise our legs as fast like we would want,, LOL ... olecarver


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Sam said:


> Galco ankle hoster for Glock 27. Usually only wear it with slacks while at Church or if I need to dress up.


I usually try to find a church i dont feel like i need to pack heat to attend:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Too Much Junk, Im with you on that... But Brother I got Married at the church an would have never thought anyone would come to harm there. Then I was slam dunked with the news the new Pastor over there got shot... Almost a mind blower.... We have moved a few years over here now an still had great regards for those at that Church. Now days without a notice people are flippin to the point you never know where its safe.... The Church we go now the gents take turns looking over the others, so they can be fully into service... An yes I keep mine close, An a pocket rocket even closer, LOL olecarver


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

used to carry ruger .380 on my ankle with a blackhawk holster. a friend turned me onto something called a "white lightning holster" found on ebay for around $30. My OD G23 fits in it nicely with an extra mag on the other side of the holster and no extra bulges because of where it rests. Only problem I had was getting used to it being so close to my crotch, lol.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*ankle holster*

I use to carry a model 60 in my ankle holster.
Not good to have on, when involved in foot chases though.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Emerald Ghost said:


> I use to carry a model 60 in my ankle holster.
> Not good to have on, when involved in foot chases though.


lol! the clip on my taser once broke and it fell off in a chase..never had my back up fall off my ankle but it is a concern


----------



## Drauka (Aug 1, 2012)

Sam said:


> Galco ankle hoster for Glock 27. Usually only wear it with slacks while at Church or if I need to dress up.



Same for me 
:thumbsup:


----------

